# CR2016 vs 2032 batteries



## TeeJay37 (Sep 4, 2014)

Is the 2032 just a double 2016? I have a Photon Freedom that needs its batteries replaced, so I'm not sure which to get. Is there any advantage of one over the other?

Thanks.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Sep 4, 2014)

Same diameter, different thickness (3.2mm vs. 1.6mm) and capacity 225 mAh vs. 90 mAh.

http://www.electronicspoint.com/thr...en-the-2016-and-2032-button-batteries.110475/

Chris


----------



## dc38 (Sep 4, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> Same diameter, different thickness (3.2mm vs. 1.6mm) and capacity 225 mAh vs. 90 mAh.
> 
> http://www.electronicspoint.com/thr...en-the-2016-and-2032-button-batteries.110475/
> 
> Chris


Less voltage Less brightness


----------



## TeeJay37 (Sep 4, 2014)

So the 32 would be brighter and last longer?


----------



## inetdog (Sep 4, 2014)

Well, the open circuit voltage will be the same. Two 2016s in series will give you twice the voltage though.
And because of internal resistance, the 2032 may give slightly higher voltage under load.
Clips for coin cells can be very sensitive to thickness and a 2032 clip may not give reliable contact with a 2016.


----------



## TeeJay37 (Sep 4, 2014)

I guess to restate, I need to replace (2) stacked 2016 batteries. Could I, and should I, use a single 2032?


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Sep 4, 2014)

TeeJay37 said:


> I guess to restate, I need to replace (2) stacked 2016 batteries. Could I, and should I, use a single 2032?



If you stack two in series, you double the voltage, which might fry the device, but you don't double the capacity, so you've got that going for you.

Use the proper battery, would be my advice.

Chris


----------



## HKJ (Sep 4, 2014)

TeeJay37 said:


> I guess to restate, I need to replace (2) stacked 2016 batteries. Could I, and should I, use a single 2032?



No, the voltage would be to low.


----------



## THE_dAY (Sep 4, 2014)

For the coin cell lights like the Photon freedom and such you can replace the *2x2016* with one *2032* no problem.

Like mentioned above, the 2032 will have less voltage, 3V compared to 2x2016 (2x3V) 6V.
So the 2032 will give less brightness but will have much longer runtime.

When 2x2016 cells run dry in a coincell light, I personally replace them with 1x2032 for the longer runtime and I don't mind the lower output as they are already low to begin with.:thumbsup:


----------



## TeeJay37 (Sep 4, 2014)

Okay, thanks everyone.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 4, 2014)

to the original poster --


In my Photon Freedom (white) keychain lights,

i * always * replace the original 2 x 2016 batteries

with a single 2032 cell.


As mentioned above, this does give Much less brightness.
( by perhaps 3 f/stops, which is 8 times )

However, still PLENTY bright enough for my needs,
and battery life is now LOTS longer !


Give it a try, and see if YOU feel the same way.


----------



## mcnair55 (Sep 4, 2014)

dc38 said:


> Less voltage Less brightness



Nonsense it has nothing to do with voltage but relates to thickness and capacity.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Sep 4, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Nonsense it has nothing to do with voltage but relates to thickness and capacity.



Yep, I use both in watches and digital scales. Same voltage, different thickness and capacity.

Chris


----------



## N8N (Sep 4, 2014)

Well, one 2032 *will* have half the voltage of two 2016s stacked on top of each other...


----------



## Timothybil (Sep 4, 2014)

Some color LEDs will direct drive with 3v, others require 6v. Replacing two 2016s with one 2032 might work, with the corresponding reduction in brightness. Then again, it might not. Conversely, replacing one 2032 with two 2016s in a direct drive setup might give you more brightness, at the expense of LED life, or it might go POOF! If I spend $10 on a light, why wouldn't I spend the extra $0.50 to make it work the way it was designed?


----------



## TriChrome (Nov 11, 2014)

Little bit old thread, but I'm still wondering why many people are saying to replace the 2x 2016 batteries with 1x 2032, when the manufacturer says the Freedom light, in white, won't run on 1x 2032 battery (there's not enough voltage to run the LED + the circuitry in the light they say). Only the NON-white colors can be run on 1x 2032 in the Freedom model. Am I missing something?


----------



## TeeJay37 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hmm.. Thanks for letting me know that they advise against it. I guess I missed that part.


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 11, 2014)

There are three LRI colors (red, orange, and ?) that the LEDs have a forward voltage of less than 3.0v, so they can run directly from a single 3.0v cell. Since the housing has space for it, they use a 2032 for more capacity and thus more run time. All of the other colors need somewhere around 4.7v or so IIRC, so they need the 6.0v from two 2016 cells to work. If you can get it to make contact, a light that uses one 2032 would work with one 2016, with reduced run time. The obverse is not true.


----------



## BringerOfLight (Nov 12, 2014)

TriChrome said:


> Little bit old thread, but I'm still wondering why many people are saying to replace the 2x 2016 batteries with 1x 2032, when the manufacturer says the Freedom light, in white, won't run on 1x 2032 battery (there's not enough voltage to run the LED + the circuitry in the light they say). Only the NON-white colors can be run on 1x 2032 in the Freedom model. Am I missing something?


There have been mixed reports about 2032s working in the white version. Current versions are more problematic than older ones.


----------



## TriChrome (Nov 14, 2014)

I tested my white Photon Freedom last night with a 2032 battery and it did turn on, although less bright than the 2x 2016's. I'm using the light as a lightweight backup for multi-day hiking trips so I'm worried that when the initial voltage drops from the brand new cell that it'll then not work in the light anymore. I'll just have to see when the time comes how it works out (or if I'm feeling ambitious run a test of my own when I have the time).


----------

